# Smurfed Out or V6 Supercharger



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just wondering which one you guys prefer and why?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Smurfed. I find it simpler to use and cleaner. It also gives u more control over schedulers and lmk. I don't like some of the settings that sc6 builds into the build prop either. For example its turns on purge assets which can create launch lag and stutter.

At any rate, Smurf should be updated sometime real soon also.

-theMichael


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

theMichael said:


> Smurfed. I find it simpler to use and cleaner. It also gives u more control over schedulers and lmk. I don't like some of the settings that sc6 builds into the build prop either. For example its turns on purge assets which can create launch lag and stutter.
> 
> At any rate, Smurf should be updated sometime real soon also.
> 
> -theMichael


Thanks for your opinion I will give it a try, maybe wait for that update


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with themichael that smurfed is simpler. IMHO, I don't mind supercharger making the depth of modifications that it does, because it has gotten me great results. Also, on a side note, supercharger runs the fastest fix permissions I've ever seen. My only knock on supercharger is that because of the priority grouping changes it makes, one almost has to adjust values everytime a new app that consistently runs is added, especially if one would like to actually receive updates/notifications from it. With a minimalist set up, supercharger is amazing, it just doesn't work as well and isn't nearly as user friendly (requires much more configuration) on set ups with a higher number of apps and processes. I was reading yesterday, and came across this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1353903

as the description says, it's just a recovery flashable zip that runs system optimizing boot scripts. Liking it so far.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I agree with themichael that smurfed is simpler. IMHO, I don't mind supercharger making the depth of modifications that it does, because it has gotten me great results. Also, on a side note, supercharger runs the fastest fix permissions I've ever seen. My only knock on supercharger is that because of the priority grouping changes it makes, one almost has to adjust values everytime a new app that consistently runs is added, especially if one would like to actually receive updates/notifications from it. With a minimalist set up, supercharger is amazing, it just doesn't work as well and isn't nearly as user friendly (requires much more configuration) on set ups with a higher number of apps and processes. I was reading yesterday, and came across this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1353903
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I don't mind setting up SC at all...but I will figure out which one I like better I guess haha


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've only used SCv6 so far, and definitely love it. But I have heard nothing but good things about Smurfed as well. I'm figuring when I finally get around to updating to Tshed 1.6 I'll try Smurfed out.


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

tshed 1.6 is already tweaked to the Max I think running either script will only slow it.down 
just my opinion
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Thanks for the info, I don't mind setting up SC at all...but I will figure out which one I like better I guess haha


That's the best attitude to have, if you try as many different approaches as you can, you'll find the setup that works best for your rom, kernel, and apps of choice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> tshed 1.6 is already tweaked to the Max I think running either script will only slow it.down
> just my opinion
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well, my experience with Tshed 1.5 was that using SCv6 *really* sped things up as far general lag and redraws, especially in the launcher. But I completely understand your point, these scripts have far more noticeable effects on relatively stock ROMs.


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I meant that he added a ton of custom tweaks to version 1.6 probably more so then the scripts would ever add

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dude you already have a thread about this here: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/26671-Keeping-A-Clean-&-Fast-Android?

Did you really need to start another one?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

watson387 said:


> Dude you already have a thread about this here: http://rootzwiki.com...&-Fast-Android?
> 
> Did you really need to start another one?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


refer to the other thread...stop constantly flaming my threads for no reason unless you have something constructive or positive to say...and no there not the same topic


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

All it took was a statement about battery life to cause "thermonuclear war" LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> All it took was a statement about battery life to cause "thermonuclear war" LOL.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I wasn't aware I did something so atrocious...simple post and he jumps on my back like a prison gaurd


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> I wasn't aware I did something so atrocious...simple post and he jumps on my back like a prison gaurd


Hahahaha. That's how things go sometimes I guess, but it's too bad your threads turned flame fest, because there's definitely interest in keeping fast and clean androids around here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Hahahaha. That's how things go sometimes I guess, but it's too bad your threads turned flame fest, because there's definitely interest in keeping fast and clean androids around here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yea I agree...just trying to add more to my Android knowledge book as well as others


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> refer to the other thread...stop constantly flaming my threads for no reason unless you have something constructive or positive to say...and no there not the same topic


I'm not flaming you. It's a matter of keeping the forums clean. This thread is asking the same question as your other thread just worded differently.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

watson387 said:


> I'm not flaming you. It's a matter of keeping the forums clean. This thread is asking the same question as your other thread just worded differently.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I disagree, this thread has been quite helpful to many and is not the same thing...this is a script questions vs. a clean android question...yes they may be in the same "category" but no reason to not post it.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I disagree, this thread has been quite helpful to many and is not the same thing...this is a script questions vs. a clean android question...yes they may be in the same "category" but no reason to not post it.


Whatever. Justify your spam any way you want.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrsmith (Jul 29, 2011)

What Smurfed Out settings do you use (rom and kernel too). I tried with sheds CM7 (Imo's kernel) and my phone won't boot after a reboot. I just freeze at the HTC logo.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

mrsmith said:


> What Smurfed Out settings do you use (rom and kernel too). I tried with sheds CM7 (Imo's kernel) and my phone won't boot after a reboot. I just freeze at the HTC logo.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Couldn't tell you as I have not used Smurfed Out yet, I am sure someone else in this thread can help though


----------

